# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Вопрос по 1С

## simplysoo

В одной базе ведется две организации, С каждой выписываются счета фактуры, счета. Нужно разделить эти организации по разным базам данных, возможно ли это сделать и каким образом в кратце

----------


## qqq111qqq

Можно с помощью универсального обмена.
Верхнее меню Сервис - прочие обмены данными - универсальный обмен данными в формате xml.
Есть стандартные правила обмена между одинаковыми продуктами 1с.
Если у вас нет этих правил, то их легко создать с помощью конфигурации конвертации данных. (Причём можно создать там автоматически, для одного обмена будет норм)
Когда начнёте выгружать данные там можно указать отборы выгрузки : по какой организации выгружать и прочее.
Затем в чистую бд загрузить эти данные.

----------

simplysoo (28.01.2012)

----------


## simplysoo

тыкался тыкался ничего не вышло)

----------


## qqq111qqq

на каком этапе?

----------

simplysoo (31.01.2012)

----------


## simplysoo

файлы правил немогу незнаю как создать, весь интернет перерыл)

---------- Post added at 16:38 ---------- Previous post was at 16:17 ----------

файлы правил немогу незнаю как создать, весь интернет перерыл)

----------


## qqq111qqq

....Не понятно всё же что именно....
В конфигурации конвертации данных есть "Быстрое освоение программы" там подробно расписано как создать свои правила обмена.
Либо эти правила можно готовые взять на диске итс.
Могу скинуть правила для 32 релиза бухгалтерии, созданные автоматически.

----------

simplysoo (31.01.2012)

----------


## simplysoo

Буду благодарен

----------


## qqq111qqq

Никак не могу сделать вложене....некорректный файл пишет....давай почту что ли.... или учи как тут отправлять что

----------

simplysoo (31.01.2012)

----------


## simplysoo

leha155@mail.ru

----------


## qqq111qqq

сделано

----------


## Феникс

День добрый! 
ПОМОГИТЕ, пожалуйста! 
Подскажите,  в 1С 8.2 (управление торговым предприятием) внести приказ об отпускеИ 
приказы о приеме, переводе и увольнении вижу. А вот об отпуске не могу найти!

----------


## natusik9198

Я сдала 1С на Профессионала по БГУ. Могу поделиться материалом для подготовки и сдачи экзамена. Пишите в личку.

----------


## MashaP

Добрый день! 
Подскажите пожалуйста!
Можно ли в 1С:8.2 установить пометку удаления сразу на несколько документов или, например, отменить проведение нескольких документов (как раньше это можно было сделать в 1С. 7.7 с помощью обработки документов)?

----------


## qqq111qqq

Верхнее меню Сервис - Групповая обработка справочников и документов. Там можно и пометки на удаление ставить и реквизиты менять.

----------


## MashaP

Спасибо большое))

----------


## MasterM

подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать чтобы при распечатки счета распечатаывалась печать и как ее туда впихнуть. проги стоят торговля базовая и бух базовая

----------


## dolp4in

[/COLOR]*MasterM*,
Можно через внешнюю печатную форму, чтоб не ковырять конфу, 


//ПечатьОрганизации, добавляем в макет картинку с именем Картинка1 в самую нижнюю область с именем ОбластьПечатьОрганизации

ОбластьПечатьОрганизации = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Печ  тьОрганизации");

Картинка= Новый Картинка("C:\files\img\печатьОрг  низации.gif") ;

ОбластьПечатьОрганизации.  исунки.Картинка1.Картинка = картинка;

ТабДок.Вывести(ОбластьПеча  тьОрганизации);

----------


## Sasha_plus

можно еще обработкой называется ПереносВИдентичнуюБазу

----------


## DMLangepas

есть множество обработок. Можно просто выгрузить с одной базы, все доки, отчеты, операции и справочники по 1 организации и загрузить в другую

----------


## MashaP

Добрый вечер!
Подскажите пожалуйста!
В 1С:7.7 был забалансовый счет ПС (МПЗ не оплаченные покупателем), есть ли что то подобное в 1С:8.2И?

----------


## Alecks

Добрый вечер помогите решить задачу.....только начал заниматься 1С
 Берем типовую 1С:Бухгалтерию 2.0.
Требуется доработать список счетов на оплату покупателю. Необходимо добавить колонку "Оплачено" в которой будет отображаться сумма оплаты по данному счету.
Полностью оплаченные счета должны подсвечиваться зеленым цветом

----------


## dolp4in

> Добрый вечер помогите решить задачу.....только начал заниматься 1С
>  Берем типовую 1С:Бухгалтерию 2.0.
> Требуется доработать список счетов на оплату покупателю. Необходимо добавить колонку "Оплачено" в которой будет отображаться сумма оплаты по данному счету.
> Полностью оплаченные счета должны подсвечиваться зеленым цветом


Если оплата вводится на основании счета, то в форме списка счетов при выводе строки делать проверку на оплату

----------

Alecks (15.06.2012)

----------


## DMLangepas

в 8.2 есть всё

----------


## Alecks

Это как можете объяснить по подробнее....что то я пока ни совсем понимаю

---------- Post added at 00:03 ---------- Previous post was at 00:01 ----------

Если оплата вводится на основании счета, то в форме списка счетов при выводе строки делать проверку на оплату


Это как можете объяснить по подробнее....что то я пока ни совсем понимаю

----------


## DMLangepas

это Вам надо обращаться к специалистам, для дописания в конфигураторе.
А так счета оплачены или нет, можно посмотреть разными способами.
Отчеты, документы взаиморасчетов и много чего ещё.
Есть Универсальный отчет, если сделать все нужные настройки, то будет то что вы хотите

или же сами, с помощью книги, заходите в конфигуратор, включайте возможность изменения и добавляйте таблицы, определения к ним.

---------- Post added at 08:43 ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 ----------

Хотите в крации и сами?
Найдите Конвертация данных 2.1.5.1 и перенесетё всё, легко и быстро.
Есть и другие способы. Если заинтересует, могу сделать сам.

----------


## elvic

Прошу прощения за убийственно глупый вопрос. После национализации (крым) нашего предприятия старый сервер (был 7.7С-Рарус Общепит, сеть) укатил в неизвестном направлении и врядли к нам вернется. Тут и встала задача: необходимо расчитать калькуляцию меню, новое руководство не спешит заниматься вопросом организации работы бухгалтерии, а выполнения непосредственных функций - требует.
Какой набор ПО необходим для такого архисложного задания в отсутствии какого-либо калькулятора себестоимости, вручную никак ибо меню новогоднее, обширное получилось, вкусностей много, напитков всяких...
 Ткните носом!(ПЛАТФОРМА-КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ-БАЗА). Устанавливать предполагаю на личный пк ибо авторское право и все такое знаете ли.

----------


## avm3110

> ПЛАТФОРМА-КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ-БАЗА


Попробуйте тут поискать - http://forum.ruboard.ru/forumdisplay...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F  может что подойдёт

----------

